# Brian Shackleford P&O, Fyffes, Shaw



## QMG (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for information on the late Brian Shackleford (R203357) on behalf of his daughter. She does not know all that much about her fathers time in the Merchant Navy, but I have found out that he served aboard the following ships:
SS Cathay 12/7/39, SS Tucurinca 9/12/39 and SS Karamea 8/10/40.
Brian was an Engineer and was an Assistant Engineer on the first two ships and a First Engineer on the last. If anyone out there served with Brian or could pass on relevant information I would be grateful to hear from you.
Many Thanks Col Blaxter.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*SS Cathay 12/7/39, SS Tucurinca 9/12/39 and SS Karamea 8/10/40.*

QMG, on the occasion of you first post, a warm welcome to SN and we hope that you will enjoy our time with us – your comments on the SS Cathay 12/7/39, SS Tucurinca 9/12/39 and SS Karamea 8/10/40. should we hope bring some useful responses, in the meantime we wish you a Bon Voyage on this special site. 
(Thumb)
Mark


----------

